# SOTA

## WPI

,    ,   . 
      SOTA   "  "
      ,  .     -     !
           .

"       .        -: .  ,    .  ,      -  ...        ,     "".  -.
23-24  RA9WPV  RX9WT   ,          .         SOTA. ,   R9U/SO-100        . ,   ,     160 , ,  SOTA   .          ,          ,    .
    .     -      .            .         -      .     .  ,     ,       .
     .    ,  ,  ,  ,    ,    .      -     .     ,     .   12 GMT,       CQ SOTA...
     ,   ,      14     .
 QSO   ,  HB9AFI      .       .  PFR-3    ,   579   .  15 QSO  20 ,     ,         ...        .     FT-817,        .
     10 ,        (    ),         .       ,     .
     ,          .   ,     ...
      -,            . ,    ,    . ,     ,    ,  .      ,      ,     .      ,     -       .              ..."


































73!
RX9WT

*  7 ():*

  .

----------

104, cimos, DL8RCB, Georgi, R3DI, R4HBC, R5AU, R6CQ, R7MU, RN3ANT, RN9WD, UA3LEE, UK8AF, ur7hfo,

----------


## WPI

> " ",     ...


         (
  )

      .   , RA9WJV!  
,        ,   QTH   SOTA.     :



        ...

----------

DL8RCB, R5AU, RN3ANT, RN9WD, ur7hfo

----------


## DL8RCB

> R9U.


     ,  




> ,      ,     .


 !    ,      "",        no-44         ,    "  "
     " "

----------


## WPI

,    -    .   ""    )

----------


## WPI

, 06.04.19    S2S ( "-").  ,    SOTA,      Pacific region (VK, ZL)   JA, BX.. 
,   (RA9WJV)      30  20.      -,    400. 

      ,       ""  ""  ,  .       -   ,   ,      .
  ,      .
 ,       ,    . 

 ,    400      ,          . 
, RA9WJV  SSB   20.

RX9WT  CW  10  14 MHz

 ,      ,   GP   .   CW  20    ,  SSB - FT 817.

  ,        VK   SSB,   QTH      .    10,   14   ,      .  339 - 559   .      10   JH1MXV.    ,  ""       -  4 QSO  .      QRP   - .         -150     .

   10   ,    .         .   .  ,         "",  ,        )) 
 " "     , ,   . 
    ""  14 ,      ""     DX. ,   ,      .       ,   .   8.00 GMT    ""      . 
      75 QSO,   9 S2S. 
     ,    5 S2S... 
  SOTA         -       ,    ,   VK  ZL.   ,   ,      ! 

73! 
RX9WT

----------

cimos, DL8RCB, R6CQ, UD0CAJ

----------

cimos, DL8RCB, RN3QN, ur7hfo,  ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> .  .


    ,

----------

DL8RCB,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 , 9     ,      .
  ,  



> ...


  CW, 
 :
    ""?     "      "
  ,          " "     -  ,      
,     ,( 900 ),      .
   -,

----------

WPI

----------


## cimos

*WPI*,
      ?     ,    .

----------

cimos, ur7hfo

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


     60-70   ,     ,
       (  -      ""   )      GPS    .,     GPS     _?
 ( -)  GPS

   ""  oe5xbl


  dm8ta




> 


42   ,         8-10,4            




> ,  ,


   ,    , 8       90         "" c

----------

cimos, WPI

----------

WPI

----------


## WPI

*DL8RCB*,     .   ,   .

----------

DL8RCB

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> FIN - .


 ,   



> FIN - .


  .    


   (   Ozi) 
    Ozi,  ?

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

""  uiview32  666

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...06#post1678606

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## WPI

RA9WJV       . ,      -     .
 !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rGWwo0DFU4
73!

----------

DL8RCB

----------

